# 22 Hogs in One Night (Video)



## JAGER (Nov 1, 2009)

We appreciate all the e-mails as we have killed 446 hogs with a rifle at night this year and 800+ using all hog control methods combined including trapping and ear tag transmitters.

Attached is the video from our best night in 2009. We are hog hunting at night as a population control measure in the crop damaged fields of SW Georgia. We killed 22 of the 30+ hogs destroying a freshly planted corn field in March. 

The video is filmed through a military-grade 640x480 resolution thermal scope mounted on a DPMS Panther Arms .308 semi-automatic rifle. The shooter behind the thermal reticle is a retired Soldier from the US Army Marksmanship Unit. There are two other less experienced hunters using .308 Browning BARs on these moving targets. 

On each group stalk, the DPMS will take the center hog as the Brownings engage the far left and far right targets. On each single stalk, the DPMS will back-up the other hunters when they miss or injure a hog. 

Keep in mind the shooting is from three separate rifles, not just the DPMS. You can hear the difference between each rifle report to determine who is shooting.


<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EymHKsaOpRg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EymHKsaOpRg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

---JAGER


----------



## ringtail chaser (Nov 1, 2009)

*hog control*

that is awsome


----------



## redlevel (Nov 1, 2009)

Outstanding!!


----------



## tony2001577 (Nov 1, 2009)

cool !!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Nov 2, 2009)

nice shooting fellas!


----------



## GLOCKRUS (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 2, 2009)

Gotta love it!!


----------



## T_Fish (Nov 2, 2009)

that was cool to watch, and some good shooting


----------



## hound1973 (Nov 2, 2009)

That by far is the best shooting I've seen.  I wish I could find a place to hunt hogs at night, never tried it, always wanted too, could never afford a hunting trip for $400-$800.


----------



## wildlifecory (Nov 2, 2009)

killem all Rod


----------



## hevishot (Nov 2, 2009)

well done, sir!


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 2, 2009)

Good video. Did you get the ear tags in the mail.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 2, 2009)

hawg dawg said:


> Did you get the ear tags in the mail?



Yes sir. Thanks.

---JAGER


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Nov 2, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 2, 2009)

That looked like fun.  Congrats!


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 2, 2009)

Great video Rod.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 2, 2009)

Absolutely awesome....Bet those farmers are tickled too.....


----------



## JAGER (Nov 2, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Bet the farmers are tickled too.....



Most farmers love an immediate, high-volume, solution to their problem.

---JAGER


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 2, 2009)

Was there a twofer in the last few shots.. Seemed like I saw 2 drop with one shot..


----------



## JAGER (Nov 2, 2009)

dbodkin said:


> Was there a twofer in the last few shots?



Yes. We always target the adults first so the juveniles will sometimes run 75 yards and huddle together waiting on adult direction. Normally you can put one bullet through two or three piglets at the same time. It is difficult to tell where one ends and another begins in the thermal signature. 

Ten pounds of pork on the run at 75 yards is not an easy shot with a rifle either. These March piglets would have been breeding this month (November) if we weren't so efficient.

---JAGER


----------



## Robk (Nov 2, 2009)

good deal Rod.  still interested in the expansion down this way.


----------



## JAGER (Nov 4, 2009)

Robk said:


> Still interested in the expansion down this way.



Wilco. We're working on it.

---JAGER


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 10, 2009)

Jager, awesome video!  I love it!

The camera is mounted on the scope and we see exactly what the shooter sees?  Is the scope a standard mil-dot reticle?  The reason I ask is because there is a lot to be learned from watching this video on how to lead moving targets, and an ex soldier from the MU is a good person to learn from.


----------



## Ambull (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome Videos....
Keep it up...


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 10, 2009)

man id love to do that


----------



## JAGER (Nov 10, 2009)

ryanwhit said:


> Is the scope a standard mil-dot reticle? ...there is a lot to be learned from watching this video on how to lead moving targets.



No, the reticle on a PAS-13 is not a standard Mil-Dot. 

I shot 150,000 shotgun shells at moving targets during my nine years at the Army Marksmanship Unit. Your eyes should be focused on the leading edge of the target with the barrel only in your peripheral vision. Your brain (with practice) will automatically put the shotgun in the right position using the correct lead.

Shooting running hogs with a rifle uses the same concept. Your eyes should be focused on the hog's head with the reticle only in your peripheral vision. Your brain (with practice) will automatically put the rifle in the right position using the correct lead.

It is important to keep your barrel moving the same speed as the target, even after you pull the trigger to "follow through" with your shot.

---JAGER


----------



## 3pits (Nov 14, 2009)

I love watching that video, i've watched it 4-5 times.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 14, 2009)

> I love watching that video, i've watched it 4-5 times.



AT LEAST!!!!  Some of the other ones too.........leading targets I think is pretty dad gum good!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Nov 16, 2009)

That is so cool I would love to learn to shoot that well.  As a still marksman I am pretty good I guess but as Pea Eye said in Lonesome Dove I got to take the time to make careful aim.

Good work guys


----------



## Dupree (Nov 16, 2009)

nice video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

man that looks like it would be some more fun right there. Congrats.


----------



## mauk trapper (Nov 16, 2009)

That is great!!


----------



## shockmastermike (Nov 17, 2009)

great vidio wish i was with you


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome Video !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 17, 2009)

Outstanding job, Jager, as usual.  Really appreciate the good post & video.  What a blessing ya'll are to farmers.  Rest assured, you'll always have lots of us fans supporting you here on the forum & are very glad you're still hanging out here with us.    Wish ya'll all the best & lots of success in the future.


----------



## bvmonie (Nov 17, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Nov 18, 2009)

sawweeeetttt can i be on your team lol the vid is awesome man great job on killin the porkers and some dang good shooting


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 18, 2009)

You hiring?

I got to go with ya sometime. Once I start getting my G.I. Bill and VA disability I am gonna start saving some pennies.


----------



## abjeep94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Great video!  Where do I go to sign up for a hunt like that?


----------



## John Waddell (Nov 20, 2009)

Great Video Jager. I can say it was a pleasure to meet you and glean from your knowledge when you were in Tifton a few months ago when we ate supper at M.W.'s farm house.  Keep the videos coming, they are fun to watch as well as excellent at showing proper technique for shooting at moving targets.


----------



## Mr_Duck (Nov 22, 2009)

What range of background temperature do you need to get that kind of contrast?

Thanks,

-Bob


----------



## Coon23 (Nov 22, 2009)

Freakn Kewl video right there!!!!!!


----------



## SteveP (Nov 27, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 28, 2009)

Too cool.


----------



## JAGER (Dec 2, 2009)

Mr_Duck said:


> What range of background temperature do you need to get that kind of contrast?



The background temperature is not as important if using high resolution/low pixalation thermal equipment. The outside temperature during this video was around 50-60 degrees. 

Most civilian 320x240 resolution thermal scopes are manufactured with a pixal size of 53 microns. It takes a military-grade pixal size of 38 microns or better to use for hog or coyote hunting. The JAGER™ thermal scope used in this video has a 28 micron pitch. This is the main reason the contrast looks so good.

---JAGER


----------



## mike bell (Dec 2, 2009)

I want one....


----------



## skeeter123 (Dec 3, 2009)

You should be ashamed of yourself killing all those hogs!!!!!!  Ha just kidding freakin awesome video!!


----------



## huntaholic (Dec 3, 2009)

*Man !!!*

NOW THATS COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warrior45 (Dec 3, 2009)

Now thats how its done!!!! Wooohooo, that was awesome. Nice kills guys.

45


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 12, 2009)

I need that kinda scope for coonhunting i cant ever find the coons in the tree. and no its not because my dogs slicktree i just aint good at finding them lol.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 14, 2009)

I watched a pretty interesting show on Discovery Channel Saturday night about Hogs, mostly filmed in GA. I saw a few clips from night vision shots and I could have sworn they were from your 22 hogs in one night video. They might have snagged a few screen shots from you Jager. Good show though.
J


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 14, 2009)

JAGER said:


> We ... have killed 446 hogs with a rifle at night this year ---JAGER



That's some good shooting, but I noticed some weren't clean kills. How do you quickly finish them off?


----------



## MontePR (Dec 14, 2009)

Absolutely BAD Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAGER (Dec 15, 2009)

GrouseHiker said:


> How do you quickly finish them off?



.45 caliber bullet to the head from a Kimber pistol. It is cheaper than a .308 Nosler Partition 180-grain bullet.



Jranger said:


> I watched a pretty interesting show on Discovery Channel Saturday night about Hogs, mostly filmed in GA. I saw a few clips from night vision shots and I could have sworn they were from your 22 hogs in one night video. They might have snagged a few screen shots from you Jager.



We sent the Discovery Channel several minutes of thermal and trapping footage along with two pictures posed with a 390 pound boar. They used our pictures and video legally with our permission on the "Pig Bomb" television show.

Our YouTube video topped 100,000 views in six weeks. 

---JAGER


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome! I LOVE to hunt 'yotes at night & can see one of these in my future(on top of my AR preferrably)


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a shame some got away. 

I like the little ones that explode when they are hit.

T


----------



## hump0311 (Jan 24, 2010)

*sweet!*

i like!


----------

